# How should I train a 7 month old colt?



## Dakota0313 (Nov 5, 2012)

I have a 7 month old colt. He was never touched until we got him out of the field away from his mother. He will let me brush him and halter him but thats about all, if i walk through the feild he will charge me and kick and rear at me. also he will not lead he will lead for like a min or two till he decides he has had enough and will just bolt away and start trying to kick me or anything to get away.Also when I go to pick up his feet he will just try and lay down on me. please help me with your opinions. He is really sweet and gentle when he wants to be. Thanks for you help!


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

When you lead him, how are leading him? Do you have a rope around his woohoo or are you just tugging on it. And when he tries to run away, rear and does what he can manage to get away, what do you do? do you hold on or let him go? If you let go, you're teaching him that the only way for him to get away with it, is to struggle cuz he knows you can't handle it and take up with his crap.

The run at you and rearing at you part is highly dangerous though, make sure you have someone else with you when going there just incase because you could get hurt no matter how small he is.

It sounds like he thinks that you are just a person that enters his life thinking you want to do all of these things so fast and he may be getting frusterated with them. It takes time to train a colt. I haven't taken care of a colt myself but I have been around loads of barns that would have colts and I would get to watch them train their colts, and its just a thrill and dangerous thing to watch, when the poor baby doesn't know what your doing to them or they're not sure what you're gunna do with them because you're taking hi m away from his happy place. So NEVER let go of the lead, hold on with all your might, but it is also dangerous to do this sort of thing by yourself, unless you really knew what you were doing, so you could find a friend, family member or a trainer to help


----------



## Dakota0313 (Nov 5, 2012)

I have been just walking with him he will follow me and i have never had to pull or yank on him to follow me. Its like he just gets frustrated and just yanks away from me he has only pulled away once from me. I have never tried the rope around him because he bolts so much I dont know if it would help me keep him under control or not.
What should I do about him in the field? Should I carry a whip with me? I dont want to hurt him or scare him.I read on another forum that will work to get him to stop rearing, kicking and charging me. But i want him to still come up to me in the field and enjoy being with me .
Also I try not to confuse him I usually only work on one thing at a time. But Im worried if I dont get him under control he will end up hurting me or him self and i will never get him under control when he is older. I have been around young horses but not this young and they all were already broke to lead and had some ground manners. Thanks for the helping me..... I have been getting confused how to go with him now.


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Dakota0313 said:


> What should I do about him in the field? Should I carry a whip with me? I dont want to hurt him or scare him.I read on another forum that will work to get him to stop rearing, kicking and charging me. But i want him to still come up to me in the field and enjoy being with me .


Worrying that he won't want to come up to you if you discipline him is going to get you or someone else hurt in the future. If you do not know how to discipline him, please get a trainer. Otherwise, get a long lunge whip after his butt! That is completely unacceptable and needs to be nipped in the bud yesterday. If you are not confident, then please get a trainer.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

whispering willow said:


> Do you have a rope around his woohoo or are you just tugging on it.


Rope around his woohoo? :?


----------



## Dakota0313 (Nov 5, 2012)

Its when you put the rope around his back end to help him move with you..... I think


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Ohhhhh okies. I was definitely confused over the woohoo term. My mind did not interpret that well.

To contribute, I agree with aldebono on this. You need to nip this behavior in the bud quick like. I'd come down on him so hard he'd think Zues just paid him a visit and he was likely going to die that very second. HOWEVER it seems you are new to this and seeking help so I would definitely get yourself a trainer to help you get him started at least.


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

BBBCrone said:


> Rope around his woohoo? :?


lol woohoo is for his bum, if you clip the clip to his halter and rap the end around his woohoo and grab the rope and pull, WHILE encouraging him to move forward, it just tells him that that is how it is done and that is how he must walk on a lead line.


----------



## Dakota0313 (Nov 5, 2012)

I understand and Thank you all for all the help! I have been around horses since i was a child but never this young and need an opinion on how to train him with these problems. Also how do I stop him from trying to lay down on me when I am working with his feet.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Dakota0313 said:


> I understand and Thank you all for all the help! I have been around horses since i was a child but never this young and need an opinion on how to train him with these problems. Also how do I stop him from trying to lay down on me when I am working with his feet.


Prepare yourself this is gonna be long but i want to help you address everything and help you bond with your colt while maintaining his respectfulness towards you. I put a lot of thought into this for you though original.y I didn't mean for it to get this long . But don't try to teach him all this stuff at once take it slow. Let me know if I need to clarify anything and you can PM me anytime. A few questions: How is he laying down and how long are you holding his foot up? When you pick up his feet does he start out by leaning on you before he lays down? If he is leaning on you or you feel he is about to lay down hold on to his foot and use your body and weight to push his body over a few steps . It will make him quit wanting to do that cause he will feel unbalanced. Then maybe hold the foot up for a few seconds after that if he stands straight then praise him and put the foot down. But I'd like you not have to get to that point. When you pick his feet up maybe pick it up low maybe 2 inches off the ground if he sits still for about 5 seconds praise and rub him then put the foot down if he moves away move with him don't let go of his foot if you can help it. Maybe the next day raise it higher keep it short time wise again. Next day maybe raise it normal height but keeping the time short. If he is doing that good then you can increase the amount of time you have it up, just do it slowly and give him lots of love when he does it right. 

Now for his lack of respect that needs to be nipped in the bud immediately. Get either a pretty long lead rope or a lunge line when you do this might wear gloves to protect your hands. If he rears while your leading get at an angle ( 45 degrees which is midway between the head and the shoulder pull him off balance. Practice leading in a open area sometimes when you pull they fall over but that's ok just hold on to him but let the rope slide some if needed depending on the way if he falls you may walk with the line while supporting his head it will soften his fall. Every colt I've had that has chosen to fall instead of go with the pressure never rears again but letting a colt fall is usually done in experienced hands. If he bolts when you lead him plant your feet and pull his head around and make him face you he may try to go backwards after he faces you just walk with him till he stops. Then ask him to walk forward again walk him a few feet then rub and praise. Every time he turns away from you in the slightest bit turn him and make him face you then ask him to go forward. If he balks pull at a 45 degree angle get I'm to take a few steps then praise. End your leading sessions if he follows your without problems for like a minute or so love him and end it there. 
Now you need to take a lunge whip with you in the pasture for a bit if he charges at you go towards him (invade his space instead of him invading yours) and whack him if he is close to you and make him back off maybe add a voice command like get back. If he is at a distance swish the whip at him up and down add voice command. Don't worry about him hating you horses don't think in those terms. If he did that to a dominant horse in a herd he would of gotten chased, bitten, kicked at or all of the above. Eventually you can change the whip to a hand gesture with voice. You don't want to get hurt and he will hurt you. Something I teach my colts is to join up. Sometimes when I go into the pasture and they are getting too much in my space I'll push them away with my body by waving extending an arm waving my fore up and down (mimics whip or the way a horse tosses its head upward) then voice cue, basically I want them to back away a few feet. Colt should back away but turn and face you. Then I turn my body at an angle point my shoulder at his face (shoulders should be squared) and extend my arm outward and slightly lowered and I don't look at them directly. When he walks up and puts his nose to my hand I'll rub him on the front of his face turn around shoulders squared and walk. You just have one colt following you so slightly angle your shoulder towards him he should follow you. This may take some practice to get the language right so don't get discouraged. Once you get it though you will achieve a mental halter on him. This is why I can always catch my horses even when they don't want to be caught. 
But learn from my experience just so you see how quick they can injure you. My new colt Jackpot used to crowd me during feeding time and one day when I wasn't paying attention to him he quickly snuck up behind be and bit me hard on the forearm which weeks later still hurts cause the bone is bruised or has a small fracture. So save yourself the injury I didn't make time to teach him to respect my space so it's my own fault.So the lunge whip accompanied me after that till he learned to stay away now he waits with jet to get his food. You must make him obey your space all the time.
Almost everyday I halter my babies somedays I spend just brushing them for about 10 minutes then let them go. But I also mix it up with short 20-30 minute training sessions a couple times a week. I'll take them out brush them, then maybe have them practicing backing up, yielding hind quarters to my touch, pick up their feet, or spend a day desensitizing to whip, sacks, saddle pads, random stuff, etc. Teaching these things will help you to gain his respect as well.
What you need to remember is spend several days working on one thing at a time but don't work him everyday some days just take him out and love him for a bit. They didn't learn these things over night colt training should be slow and patient.


----------



## Dakota0313 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you peppy barrel racing. That really helped me understand how I need to work with him. I really appreciate you taking the time to explain this to me. Also when i pick up his foot i was taking it to regular height, now I know to start lower and work on picking it up higher. And when he would try to lay he would never try to pull away he would just put all his weight on me and just start to lay his front end down on the side I was picking up. Now i know to push him back over. Thank you for all the help!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Dakota0313 said:


> Thank you peppy barrel racing. That really helped me understand how I need to work with him. I really appreciate you taking the time to explain this to me. Also when i pick up his foot i was taking it to regular height, now I know to start lower and work on picking it up higher. And when he would try to lay he would never try to pull away he would just put all his weight on me and just start to lay his front end down on the side I was picking up. Now i know to push him back over. Thank you for all the help!


Your welcome! Glad I could help you. Enjoy your new baby. Almost every horse I've ever owned I raised from a baby it's a great experience and helps create a close bond. If you ever have a question about anything PM me anytime.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dakota0313 (Nov 5, 2012)

Also I know I sound so new and lost but what color would you say he is? I have had people say he is so many different colors and so on. But i just want to know what I should call him...


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Dakota0313 said:


> Also I know I sound so new and lost but what color would you say he is? I have had people say he is so many different colors and so on. But i just want to know what I should call him...


Sorrel Tobiano paint very cute he may have another paint pattern in there as well but hard to say without looking at all of him. Post pics of him in horse colors and genetics. Both sides and front of his face the color guru's on the forum will tell you immediately.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

looks like a sorrel tobiano. 

first of all.. is he dropped? sounds like he probably is. if he is. then there is your problem. geld him asap. it really does calm them down.

and then only work at one thing at a time. you say you've tried all these things, but don't try to pick hooves up yet or anything else, work on leading until he gets it. and then work on petting him all over until he gets it, then move to hooves, and everything else. you have to build on things, and right now your doing these things and he has no clue what your doing because their is no foundation to start with.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

looks to me to be a sorrel paint/pinto 

also if you are somewhat new to horses I can only say one thing. if for some reason you dont seem to be getting him to learn and stop the bad habits *You must* seek a trainer. so many people take on a project horse ( which is what he is ) and think the job will be easy because watching others it looks easy. Next thing you know your knee deep in trouble and the world has another dangerous horse. Training horses is not a easy process especially with colts that have not been handled since birth. 
I can say keep handling him daily and consistantly. Teach him respect and to respect your space. Remember he is a horse not a puppy. Their cute antics lead to bad habits and behavior. and as soon as you can geld him. 
When I have a younging that tries to bolt away I move with him and make him continue to back up till I say stop ( they hate that ) I try very hard to not let go nore tug ( you wont win ) But moving with him and when he goes to stop making continue backing up he is going to learn to stop being a butt head. The rope around the butt and through the lower halter ring is a good way to teach leading. Even the smallest movement forward is a good time to reward ( NOT TREATS BY HAND) Pressure release pressure release. The release of pressure ( the rope on the butt ) when they do move forward is enough of a reward. 
Also get him use to all kinds of things from blankets to rags to what ever. 

Good Luck and remember its okay to say you need help. 

TRR


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh he's the same size as my 6 month old! Trust me, that little guy should not be able to yank the lead rope out of your hands. If he tries to bolt or rear up or anything, immediately yank that lead rope towards you and get his butt MOVING. If he wants to move, then he's going to move. But you're the one moving him. I would stop him in his tracks then swing the lead at him to where he lunges in a circle. Just one or two circles, that is it. Then bring him back into you and carry on with what you were doing. 

I did the same exact thing when I was teaching my boy to square up. If he moved a leg, I'd send him in a circle. He wanted to move, so I made him move. Trust me, he will not hate you. I have put the fear of God in my boy a couple times, and he is still a giant lap dog. Literally, he gets in the middle of everything. He is more well-behaved than half the horses I've seen. My farrier told me my 6 month old behaves better than 6 year olds, so I had a proud mommy moment hehe. You just have to be firm with him, and you'll see his bad habits disappear right quick!

EDIT: Also, I'd look into getting a cotton lead rope. They are amazing for training colts. They're longer, stretchier, and easier to keep a hold of. They're not slick like other lead ropes, and instead of pulling the lead out of your hand immediately, it will only stretch first. It's a very good lead to use when training the young ones, I love them.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

honestly, if you could just get a trainer out for even one session, you would see a world of difference.

halter breaking is a world of its own, and if you've never worked with teaching a horse to give to halter preasure, a little help from a knowledgable horse person will help. With horses its all mental, they need to think you are in control.

the biggest problem I see is how worried about him wanting to be with you you are. The number one thing a horse wants is a good leader, that is fair and sets consistant boundaries.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

True do you know anyone who has halter broke colts before? If you lived near me in Oklahoma I'd come teach you . Watching people helps a lot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Barrelhorseluver (Oct 31, 2012)

i really wish u would just get a trainer cuz ur going to ruin this horse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I would not say she's going to ruin the horse. Improper handling for a month or so is not going to ruin the horse for the rest of its life. Heck, you could retrain a rotten horse that's been that way for years! She just needs to take a leader role instead of a friend role.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Barrelhorseluver said:


> i really wish u would just get a trainer cuz ur going to ruin this horse
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Man thats kinda harsh and discouraging. And that's not necessarily true. She's asking questions so she can do it properly and learn. My first horse was a 6 month old weanling and I did all of his training and I didn't know exactly what I was doing at first, also I was 13 years old and didn't start learning to ride till I was 10 or 11. I had only been around adult horses and worked and learned from them. So I began by asking questions like she is doing. I read training books, the internet is so different now, then it was then this was the days of slow AOL dial up internet, and if I was unsure I'd have a knowledgeable horse friend show me what to do. I still own that horse his name is Pepper he is now 12 and he is definitely my baby . I know your not supposed to have favorites among your children but I just can't help myself. He is by no means ruined in fact you can't get anything more reliable and more broke than him. I barrel race with him, sort cattle, tie calves to him and use him to teach young horses how to be ponied. I can put children learning to barrel race or ride on him and he will babysit them all day. I can do just about anything with him and I'm sure I made mistakes here and there when I was first training him does he sound ruined to you? I learned so much about horse from being with him. Horses are forgiving. Anyways for now I want you just rubbing that colt all over teach him to lead and teach him to respect your space.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dakota0313 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you for all your in put... I will post him in horse colors and genetics. Also Barrelhorseluver I will not ruin him but thanks for the advice! 

He has not dropped yet...but as soon as he does he will be gelded. And I appreciate the help but Im in West Virginia...lol anyways Thank You all for your inputs and I am going to start all over with him!


----------



## Dakota0313 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you all it did kinda hurt when people say Im going to ruin him... I really appreciate all your guys opinions and help. I have never used a forum or anything like this and now that I know this does help me I will keep asking questions and for help


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Dakota0313 said:


> Thank you all it did kinda hurt when people say Im going to ruin him... I really appreciate all your guys opinions and help. I have never used a forum or anything like this and now that I know this does help me I will keep asking questions and for help


I think your going to be fine just take it slow. Horse training is a continuous learning process. Even though I've been training for many years now I still ask questions on here. Just recently I was trying to figure out why I wasn't clicking mentally with my horse. And it dawned on me, thanks to the forum, that I was being anxious and making her even more anxious and I was pushing her to much, she's very sensitive and I was yelling at her with my body language when all I needed to do was relax and ask it a different manner. So I relaxed and man what a huge difference. Moral of the story don't let negative people discourage you and don't give up till you figure it out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

oh, he's cuuuute <3


----------



## Barrelhorseluver (Oct 31, 2012)

Dakota0313 said:


> Thank you all it did kinda hurt when people say Im going to ruin him... I really appreciate all your guys opinions and help. I have never used a forum or anything like this and now that I know this does help me I will keep asking questions and for help


 i apologize i didnt mean it like that or to come out like that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Barrelhorseluver said:


> i apologize i didnt mean it like that or to come out like that!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You need to realize that you are on an internet forum. We can't see your facial expressions. We can't see your body language. All we can see (or rather read) is your text in the form of incorrect spelling, no punctuation or grammer, etc.

And your post WAS rude. As has been pointed out in other posts already, what exactly does: 



> i really wish u would just get a trainer cuz ur going to ruin this horse


this get across or even HELP the poster? It offers her no advice on how to deal with the situation and certainly is not encouraging. 

Watch what you say and how you say it. And actually give people advice, since you seem to know so much.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Barrelhorseluver said:


> i apologize i didnt mean it like that or to come out like that!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You have to realize even if you didn't mean it in a mean way you could discourage someone who was brave enough to ask for help. She wants to do it right that's why she asked how. This is a great place to learn from so much collective horse knowledge its wonderful. I wish I had this when I first started out at 10. I only had my instructor and some of the few people around me to learn from. I'm the only horse person in my family so I had to do a lot of research on my own. A lot of trial and error trying to figure it out myself. Someone who is his starting out should be encouraged what if you made her scared she was actually going to ruin her horse? If you cant offer polite instructive horse advice best to keep your opinion to yourself. I think Dakota given the proper learning tools can train her baby an learn from it like I did when I was 13.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

